# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cutting bigger model into smaller pieces with connectors?

## wesbob

I'm really struggling to find a working application that will cut my larger model into smaller pieces with connectors. I've used slicer and it works good to split the object, but I really need something with connectors. Any suggestions?

----------


## curious aardvark

there are several openscad scripts that will do just that. 
This is not just for creating puzzles: http://www.3ders.org/articles/201301...-printing.html
Try that.

----------


## wesbob

> there are several openscad scripts that will do just that. 
> This is not just for creating puzzles: http://www.3ders.org/articles/201301...-printing.html
> Try that.


Thank you! I've been playing with that for the last few days and can't get it to work with my model. It will cut the object but won't add the connectors  :Frown:

----------


## curious aardvark

Never used it. But connectors are easy enough to add in openscad. 
You could just use cylinders and holes for cylinders.
I find that on my system a 0.5mm difference gives a decent join with glue.

----------


## wesbob

> Never used it. But connectors are easy enough to add in openscad. 
> You could just use cylinders and holes for cylinders.
> I find that on my system a 0.5mm difference gives a decent join with glue.


I'm very new to openscad. How would one go about that?

----------


## curious aardvark

create a cylinder. 
Add it to one part and then at the same place on a different part, difference a cylinder with 0.5m larger diameter. 
Probably only needs to be about 10mm long. 
Getting a precise match up is dead easy in openscad. 

What i would suggest is that you design a few simple things first. You need to get into the right mindset for openscad. Once you've got the basics, you'll see how easy this kind of thing really is :-)

----------

